# Loganberry Sorbet



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got sum fresh loganberries, was kinda curious how mu ch sugar I would need for 2 cups of berry puree. I was thinking of folding in some diced mango. Can anyone help me with a recipe?
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Here ya go:

https://cookeatshare.com/recipes/loganberry-sorbet-330153


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks have you tried this before?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Adapted it for blackberries. The red wine makes a great addition


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll have to maybe try a rose, how much puree did the berries come to to be I pureed and froze about 9 cups worth


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

chefross said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://cookeatshare.com/recipes/loganberry-sorbet-330153


Thanks sorry for a late reply


----------

